# How do you carry linered tape?



## Jay Ashworth (Feb 11, 2015)

So in the process of enlarging my tape collection (a phrase that means something totally different than it did in the 80s...), I find I have several linered tapes -- glow tape, whiteboard tape, reflective -- where the tape adheres to a liner rather than to itself.

Those are not especially compatible with my large tape lanyard (a 3ft long nylon web strap with a spring buckle) because they come apart.

Anyone else have this problem? What do you do about it? Just throw em in a box?


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 11, 2015)

Our glow tape lives in a crown bag. For the rest of it you could just use a piece of masking or spike take to hold the roll tight.


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 11, 2015)

At our theatre, all the paper-backed tapes just live in the SM consoles unless needed. In fact, the only tapes on lanyards is spike tape.


----------



## ElGusto (Feb 11, 2015)

techieman33 said:


> Our glow tape lives in a crown bag. For the rest of it you could just use a piece of masking or spike take to hold the roll tight.



Techieman33, Do you ever find that the adhesive begins to collect felt from the bag lining? I use ziplock bags because as the tape ages and gets ookie, I can just replace the bag.


----------



## techieman33 (Feb 11, 2015)

ElGusto said:


> Techieman33, Do you ever find that the adhesive begins to collect felt from the bag lining? I use ziplock bags because as the tape ages and gets ookie, I can just replace the bag.



I've never had an issue, sure a little lint collects on the side of the roll but it doesn't effect the performance of the tape.


----------



## Max Warasila (Feb 11, 2015)

Our high school solves this problem by not having tape at all. 

I just hold the end together with a bit of another tape I have on hand, like suggested above. It's quick, easy, and depending on what you use (I tend to use 1/2" gaff) - reusable.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 11, 2015)

I can't think of a single liner backed tape I've ever needed constantly enough to keep it on a lanyard. Usually it just lives in a box, case or drawer with either a piece of gaff tape or a rubber band keeping it neat till its needed.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Feb 11, 2015)

That's probably true. I'm pretty new at this...


----------



## artable (Mar 6, 2015)

the thing about glow taping is that, in my experience, it happens all at once. You don't need it throughout rehersals or even tech week. It's a thing you pull out of a drawer after build day and then put back until the next build day.


----------



## MarshallPope (Mar 8, 2015)

I've found that the glow gaff/spike tape is a good option to keep handy for immediate needs. It's nowhere near as bright as the normal, linered glow tape, but it is great to have on your person when the need arises.


----------



## seanandkate (Mar 9, 2015)

You could put an elastic band around the circumference of the roll, especially since linered tapes tend to be wider than, say, 1/2" spike tape. Since the lanyard goes through the centre of the roll, you won't even lose the elastic band!


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 9, 2015)

I've seen a lot of stage managers or their ASMs carry around cups of pre cut glow tape spikes as opposed to the entire roll.


----------



## MrsFooter (Mar 9, 2015)

gafftapegreenia said:


> I've seen a lot of stage managers or their ASMs carry around cups of pre cut glow tape spikes as opposed to the entire roll.


That's not a bad idea, especially when working with companies or performers that are a little on the inexperienced side. I've watched more than a few groups discover that glow tape is a thing and promptly try to cover the entire stage and set in the stuff. In the majority of situations, I find glow tape to be little more than an expensive placebo. Keeping the amount of glow tape available under control is a good idea, especially when a bit of yellow spike or a strip of white gaff will do the job equally well.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Mar 9, 2015)

MrsFooter said:


> Keeping the amount of glow tape available under control is a good idea, especially when a bit of yellow spike or a strip of white gaff will do the job equally well.



Oh yes. Especially under blue CFL, white, yellow, or my favorite, chartreuse gaff glow just as bright as real glow tape.


----------

